# Advice - Stress Seizures from Traveling



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

First concern to make this thread is that I've noticed that my cockatiel sometimes has this occasional black looking droppings. She has a few of these in a row and then the droppings return back to normal. Is this something to worry about? 

I have also started feeding her these pellets as of late http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3627717&lmdn=Product+Type and they seem to tint her droppings a little bit red-oringish. She's never had that color prior to the pellets. 

Like some of you might know, my bird had a really stressful time about one year ago and I think it was a stress seizure. You can read more here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16976 
I visited a vet a few weeks ago and explained her this situation. I also sent in a droppings sample as per vet request. When I told her about my concerns on the phone, (I was worried about the color of the droppings (not the black ones) as well as this: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26580) she told me she'd do the droppings examination and tell me what else she would recommend after. HOWEVER, when I talked to her in person, and showed her several videos of my tiel she didn't seem concerned at all and said that the droppings examination would be unnecessary as they seemed really normal to her. 

Of course no other vet around would even accept the offer of me bringing in the sample without having a physical exam first. I literally called all the vet's in my city and some were kind enough to say that they didn't treat birds instead of taking the responsibility anyways. But this all makes me wonder though, maybe the reason why she didn't do the exam was because we didn't have a physical exam first? 

I talked to her about the seizure situation too and she said that if I brought her in, that could be a problem. She even went as far as telling me that before she handles a bird (mine isn't very tame) she always warns the owner of a possible cardiac arrest. However, if I noticed a bigger change, the risk should be taken. 

I'm just really puzzled on what to do. Any advice???


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

northernfog said:


> She even went as far as telling me that before she handles a bird (mine isn't very tame) she always warns the owner of a possible cardiac arrest.


I find this very unusual. Yes, it's a possibility. But birds go to the vet all the time, get handled, have stressful procedures...and don't go into cardiac arrest. I understand that it's more of a risk because of your bird's history, but there has to be a way to get her healthcare. Where are you located? Some states have mobile vets that will see birds at your house. If you tell us your general location, we might be able to help you locate something like this.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The vet can draw some blood for bloodwork to see the calcium levels in her body. Sometimes hyocalcemia (low calcium levels) can cause seizures.

The next time she has the dar/black droppings smear them on a white piece of paper, and hold up to a strong light. If it is food related it will be a dark green color....if it is blood in the upper GI tract it will be a rust color.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> I find this very unusual. Yes, it's a possibility. But birds go to the vet all the time, get handled, have stressful procedures...and don't go into cardiac arrest. I understand that it's more of a risk because of your bird's history, but there has to be a way to get her healthcare. Where are you located? Some states have mobile vets that will see birds at your house. If you tell us your general location, we might be able to help you locate something like this.


Las Vegas, Nevada 
(goes to edit profile)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

These are not mobile, but they are recommended for birds: http://www.avianweb.com/recommendedvets.htm#Nevada

And here is a list of mobile vets: http://www.localvets.com/services/mobile-vets/nv/las-vegas/ 

The first and third are listed as seeing birds. Of course, internet listings can always be inaccurate, so you'll probably want to make a number of calls and see what you find out.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731, I've already called all those. 
The ones on the mobile vets site were those that didn't treat birds any more except the Gentle Doctor one is the one that I went too. She said she didn't do house calls anymore though.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If he seizures are calcium related you might try shaving some cuttlebone into powder and sprinkling it on her foods. Also with the dark droppings he intestinal flora might be out of whack, s probiotics might be beneficial.

If the vet you had seen no longer does house calls would she consider a video conference to do an examine and have you come in with samples of fresh droppings for grams stains?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, your other option might be to start acclimating your bird slowly to change like riding in the car. This is probably a good idea anyway, in case you ever needed to leave with her in an emergency.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

srtiels said:


> The vet can draw some blood for bloodwork to see the calcium levels in her body. Sometimes hyocalcemia (low calcium levels) can cause seizures.
> 
> The next time she has the dar/black droppings smear them on a white piece of paper, and hold up to a strong light. If it is food related it will be a dark green color....if it is blood in the upper GI tract it will be a rust color.


Sorry foe the late ryple. I loost accessto my computer and just got on my phone! 

So, should there really be nothing to worry about the black droppings if the shade is green then?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

srtiels said:


> If he seizures are calcium related you might try shaving some cuttlebone into powder and sprinkling it on her foods. Also with the dark droppings he intestinal flora might be out of whack, s probiotics might be beneficial.
> 
> If the vet you had seen no longer does house calls would she consider a video conference to do an examine and have you come in with samples of fresh droppings for grams stains?


What ddo you mean by "dark droppings he intestinal flora might be out of whack"? 

And I'm unsure about the second part too! I did show her videos and the droppings I sent in were as fresh as could be for a 40 minute ride!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Well, your other option might be to start acclimating your bird slowly to change like riding in the car. This is probably a good idea anyway, in case you ever needed to leave with her in an emergency.


This is definitely a good idea. I'm also working on taming her, but her attitude towards us has changed so much since her buddy left us!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Also the red-oringy tinted droppings are most definitely from those pellets right? Should I stop giving her those for a while to be sure?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...it sounds like the color from the Zupreem pellets.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Yes...it sounds like the color from the Zupreem pellets.


And if the urates and urine are a bit tinted too with this color? The urates is always white without the pellets but the urine morphs to a green tint as it dries. This wwas the main reason I contacted the vet, because of the tint after it dries.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

northernfog said:


> And if the urates and urine are a bit tinted too with this color? The urates is always white without the pellets but the urine morphs to a green tint as it dries. This wwas the main reason I contacted the vet, because of the tint after it dries.


They always dry slightly tinted.  This used to freak me out too, but as long as the fresh ones are white, it should be fine.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> They always dry slightly tinted.  This used to freak me out too, but as long as the fresh ones are white, it should be fine.


Good to hear!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Also, about the dark ones... If they are tinted green and not rusty after I smear them, should it be fine? I heard that sometimes these have to do with the bird not eating enough? 

She tends to not eat if me or my siblings aren't home, so maybe this could have been it too. Today, when I came from school, she ran immediately to her food dish and has been eating her broccoli non-stop. Do you guys' tiels not eat when you are away as well? I have a feeling all mine does is sleep and preen when I'm not home...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

northernfog said:


> Also, about the dark ones... If they are tinted green and not rusty after I smear them, should it be fine? I heard that sometimes these have to do with the bird not eating enough?
> 
> She tends to not eat if me or my siblings aren't home, so maybe this could have been it too. Today, when I came from school, she ran immediately to her food dish and has been eating her broccoli non-stop. Do you guys' tiels not eat when you are away as well? I have a feeling all mine does is sleep and preen when I'm not home...


Some tiels do what is called social eating - they don't eat if they're alone. My bird Roo is like this, and she had all kinds of problems maintaining weight last semester. Since I've brought my parents' other tiel to live with me, the issue has gone away because she no longer depends on me to eat. So yes, the darker droppings could have to do with her not eating for long stretches while you're out. Pictures of them would help us determine that.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If your bird isn't eating while you're gone, put something in the cage that's so tempting and delicious that it'll be hard to resist. I'm thinking millet spray. 

Millet spray makes a big mess, so if you put fresh paper in the cage bottom just before you leave and check it right after you come back, you'll have a good idea of whether she ate anything while you were gone.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Some tiels do what is called social eating - they don't eat if they're alone. My bird Roo is like this, and she had all kinds of problems maintaining weight last semester. Since I've brought my parents' other tiel to live with me, the issue has gone away because she no longer depends on me to eat. So yes, the darker droppings could have to do with her not eating for long stretches while you're out. Pictures of them would help us determine that.


Ok, I'll definitely take a picture next time she has one of those and post it in this thread!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

tielfan said:


> If your bird isn't eating while you're gone, put something in the cage that's so tempting and delicious that it'll be hard to resist. I'm thinking millet spray.
> 
> Millet spray makes a big mess, so if you put fresh paper in the cage bottom just before you leave and check it right after you come back, you'll have a good idea of whether she ate anything while you were gone.


Ok, I will try this as well. Although I'm pretty sure she has had millet in there before and when I came back it looked the same. But I'll make sure to check with the white paper now. 

It's strange, because before I went to school yesterday, I gave her some broccoli (it's her new favorite food) and she started eating it immediately... the moment I left the room though, she went to her sleeping position. I asked my dad if she was eating when I was gone and he said she just nimbled at it for a bit. When I came home, the broccoli wansn't eaten much at all, and right when I replaced it with a fresh one, she started eating it until she finished it! :blush:


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Well, your other option might be to start acclimating your bird slowly to change like riding in the car. This is probably a good idea anyway, in case you ever needed to leave with her in an emergency.


UPDATE: Just came back from a small ride with her around the neighborhood. It was fun and I think she liked it too. She didn't seem too stressed about it, maybe just a little confused. 

In my house, we always move her around from one room to another, and although she had trouble with this when her accident happened 1 year ago (we didn't move her for a while), she is totally fine with it now. She eat's with us when we eat, sleeps with us (although she goes to sleep earlier) and is basically with us everywhere because she starts to scream if she is alone and hears us in the next room!  So she isn't totally afraid of change!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing really well! It's also a good idea to give her treats as you acclimate her. That way she'll learn to associate positive things with change.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Sounds like you're doing really well! It's also a good idea to give her treats as you acclimate her. That way she'll learn to associate positive things with change.


Thank you, 
And something that popped up in my mind. Does the smell of the car after the engine starts effect her in any way... I've never noticed it before, but with her in the car I could notice this smell last for a few minutes.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's hard to say since I don't know what is causing the smell. If you're worried, you can always run the car with the windows open for a few minutes before putting her in.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> It's hard to say since I don't know what is causing the smell. If you're worried, you can always run the car with the windows open for a few minutes before putting her in.


Ok, I will do that!  
Hopefully she learns that it's nothing scary really. 
Also, how many times a week should I do this? 

(sorry for so many questions)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

northernfog said:


> Ok, I will do that!
> Hopefully she learns that it's nothing scary really.
> Also, how many times a week should I do this?
> 
> (sorry for so many questions)


I would let her guide you on how often to do it. If she's doing well, do it more often. If she starts looking stressed, back off until she seems comfortable again. It's not an exact science. I'm sure you'll do the right thing for your bird.


----------

